# Jewelweed for soapmaking



## kine97 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi, I'm in central Indiana & would like to find some Jewelweed to make soap for people who end up with Poison Ivy on their skin. My daughter & nephew are prone to end up with a case each year & I would like to help with soap that might give them comfort. 

Where would I look for it? I can't seem to find any one that might have access to it locally.

Thank you in advance for your advice.
Theresa


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Theresa, I usually find jewelweed a short distance from poison ivy/ It is the juice of the jewelweed that gives comfort.

Any soap will help remove the oils of poison ivy. You also need to thoroughly washiany clothes that have been contaminated with poison ivy oil.


----------



## onebizebee (May 12, 2011)

Gotta second the regular soap washing the poison ivy oils off the skin. Also washing anything that may have been in contact with poison ivy like garden tools, shoes, clothing etc. I hate poison ivy with a passion because I get it so bad I have to get a shot to stop the reaction and go on oral steroids. uggg!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Jewelweed runs rampant on my property here in SWPA ... I'd be happy to collect some seeds for you when they ripen later this fall. Once you get a patch going, they'll self-seed and return every year. PM me your address if you're interested!


----------



## sriston (Mar 30, 2013)

We use jewelweed oil when we have poison ivy, and I put it in my "summertime" soap, too, because one of our sons works in weedy areas all summer. I buy my jewelweed oil from sellers on Etsy.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

The beautiful thing about nature is that jewelweed grows close to poisonivy. Often the antidote is found nearby to what causes a problem!


----------



## kine97 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you all for your responses, especially Willow girl. I know there is a lot of weird on the internet, but there is also so much GOOD here too!


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Mid Tn Mama said:


> The beautiful thing about nature is that jewelweed grows close to poisonivy. Often the antidote is found nearby to what causes a problem!


I've heard this often, and have NEVER seen them growing in the same place.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

My jewelweed is about done for the year. I made quite a lot of juice/infused tea this year and froze it for later use. We'll see how everyone gets along with it. I also worked with some Neem oil this year... I'm in North Central Indiana...


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I've also heard that the oils will spread the poison ivy, and your poison ivy soap should be tallow-based. Hubs uses my poison ivy soap (oil based) and it seems to get rid of it. I know you probably have, but have you googled to try to find some local?


----------

